
Beta: Free tool to migrate analytics and ad data to various databases - ioanarebeca
http://cognetik.com/data-streams?utm_source=HN&utm_medium=comm&utm_campaign=datastreams
======
ioanarebeca
Supported cloud data sources: Adobe Analytics, Doubleclick, Adwords, Facebook,
Bing, Kochava, Youtube. Soon Twitter & Salesforce.

Supported Databases: Amazon Redshift, MySQL, Google BigQuery. Soon Microsoft
SQL. BI tools like Tableau also supported.

Our product acts as a pipeline that sends clickstream & ad data to user's
selected databases. Would love to get your feedback!

